# How many chicken backs?



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi guys ,
just started my 4 month old lab puppy on raw today:biggrin1:I gave him his first chicken back this morning and he devoured it.I've been feeding him kibble 3x daily and was wondering since I think he should be getting around 2lbs of raw a day,how many chicken backs he should be getting,is 3 to many,he weighs just over 20 lbs.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Great to hear that you have started raw best thing you could do for your pup 

Do you know how big your boy is expected to get, I know the KC breed standard says approx 100 lbs. If your boy is in that ball park then 2 lbs will be fine for him at the moment (You want to be feeding 2 - 3 % ideal adult body weight). If you are just starting it is often best to start at 1.5 % - 2% just to see how things go during the transition.

As to how many backs there are to the lb I am afraid I can't help with out seeing what size backs they are. On average I 1 lb quarters. 

hope this is of some help


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks eternalstudent,
I believe he'll max out at around 80lbs,dumbo here has'nt figured what 2-3% of 80 is,lol.I don't think the backs weigh 1lb,anyone know what the average weight of a back is? and is it ok to do just backs for the first week or so,I want to make sure he's getting enough,sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

If you bought a package of them at the store then you might just divide the weight of the package by the number of backs you have. That is what I always did when I started out. It isn't precise, but it gives you an idea.


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks cavepaws,yeah,I thought of that after I threw the packaging away,lol,but is it ok to feed the required amount of weight in chicken backs for the first week?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, stick with backs for the first couple of weeks until you are sure he is doing ok with the skin on and the chewing. The secret or transitioning to raw is to go slow!! 

Have you looked at our two mods websites 

How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

Skylar, Zack, and Abby on the WEB

Both are fantastic resources and cover what you need to know. Obviously we are all here to answer any questions you have so keep asking .

Don't know how good you are at guessing weight but 1 lb is equal to about 1/2 lt of water or 1 pt milk. (don't know what you drink!!)


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Np, np! Good luck with the pup! I wish I had started my dogs out on a raw diet so badly! :]


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys,it's a little scary starting off,
eternalstudent,great links,thanks.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think you'll love it when you get used to it...Feeding time is one of the highlights of my day.  I just LOVE watching my dogs eat their meals. Never a dull moment with my bunch when it comes to dinner.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

rtague said:


> Thanks for the help guys,it's a little scary starting off,


Thats what this site is all about.

It will be at the top of the list for the best thing you ever did for you pup .


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

I highly suggest investing in some form of kitchen scale. I know my local Walmart sells some for around $6 which work just fine for weighing the dogs food every day. After a month or two of weighing, you can begin to just eyeball the amounts as you figure out approx how much each item actually weighs and what that weight looks like.

You will love that you switched to raw


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd suggest watching stools with the chicken backs, I think 2 weeks of just chicken backs might be a bit too much bone. I always recommend starting out with chicken quarters instead of backs, better bone to meat ratio. Or at least altranating them with chicken backs. If you notice the stools becoming dry/crumbly try a chicken quarter. If not, then just stick with the chicken backs! (also make sure you are removing the organ from the backs or quarters in the transition period.....maybe after a month or so you can introduce organs). 

Best of luck, and please post pictures of your lab puppy! :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't see it posted anywhere else, so if you are still wondering, 3% of 80 pounds is 2.4 pounds per day.


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Northwoods10,alternating backs and quarters makes sense,even though I'm totally new to raw feeding,the backs I got did'nt have alot of meat on them and something did'nt seem right with feeding only backs for a week,I got some quarters and will be alternating.
Xelli,lol,thanks alot.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I think you'll love it when you get used to it...Feeding time is one of the highlights of my day.  I just LOVE watching my dogs eat their meals. Never a dull moment with my bunch when it comes to dinner.


I love this post! I feel the same way. It's so much fun figuring out Kofi's menu for the day, and hearing her crunch as she thankfully devours......Who da thunk it???


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Woke up to a poop explosion in max's crate this morning,yiiiikes,poor little guy did'nt make it till I came down,first time in the 2 months we've had him this has happened,I guess this is part of the transition,I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Hopefully not to much 

for todays feeding and until you get good solid consistent poo I would suggest you do three things (and possible a fourth)

1:- Cut back on how much you are feeding (he will act starving no matter how much you give him so don't be fooled by the puppy eyes)
2:- Strip of the fat from the chicken (if you are not already doing this)
3:- Don't move to quarters yet!!

?4:- Raw goes through their systems at a different rate to kibble. If you can work out how long it was between feeding a pooing (yes I know not an easy thing) then try to give him time to get it all out (it might have been breakfast or dinner that ended up in his crate)

Don't worry it should not happen often was you get it sorted


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Uh oh......just a minor set back. 

Yeah, I'd back off on the amount you're feeding, remove the skin and stick with backs for now. 

Are you sure you are removing any organs attached to the backs?


----------



## rtague (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys,Max has had 2 very small poops so far today since the accident this morning,very mucousy(spelling)struggling and almost seems constipated.The backs I'm giving him have very little meat on them,mostly bone.I'm thinking he was constipated all day yesterday and finaly gave out this morning,I don't know.It's certainly not like everything is running through him,quite the opposite.I did however give him a quarter this morning because like I said he actually seems constipated,so we'll see what happens,now my wife is on me ,lol.Thanks for the help


----------

